# Are these things ok for a mouse?



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I plan to bring home a trio of mice in about september and was wondering if some of my old hamster things would work.

This is the cage 








Its 345 sq inches floor space ( just a little smaller than a 20 long) but i may put in a second level for them to play on

This house 









and this wheel ( its 8 inches no places to pinch tails or anything but with it being closed I'm not sure)


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

They look perfectly fine to me, as long as they are thouroughly cleaned. A tad bit small though and flat. Recreate your Puzzle Playground; try and make a tower with holes on high and low levels they can crawl in and out of. I have the exact same toy, so I know it's possible.
I recommend the Crittertrail 2 Habitat, whenever you plan to move up to a fresh, new cage. Make sure you use Carefresh Bedding. Buy the 10 Liter Bbg for 3 mice. It will last a couple weeks (I have 3 mice as well).
Good luck to you! Let me know if you have anymore questions. I'd be happy tohelp out


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

None of those toys are in the mouse cage and I am Making lots to climb on out of fleece. They wont have the puzzle playground. I custom made this cage for mice I dont plan to move them. Also I plan to use aspen its a hardwood and totally safe. Plus I do not trust carefresh it gave my hamster mites many times. After I stopped using it it never happened again


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear what happened with the Carefresh. Never heard about anything like that. My mice love the puzzle playground! It's something they never get bored with because it can always be rearranged. At least let them try it out *^^* The fleece is a great idea; an easy climb... although I can see how an accident would happen if a toe got caught.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

You just have to use a certain type of fleece  And I do plan on getting a few more puzzle playgrounds and Crittertrail tubes so they will have lots to play on  The puzzle playground isnt in there because I rescued a dwarf hamster so everything I had purchased for my mice went to him. I will need to buy 3 more lol. one for each cage.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

That sounds great! Your heart seems pretty intent on the set-up you have built; kind of reminds me of how I was when I first got mice. *^^*I'm sure they'll have wonderful, happy lives. Hopefully you are buying breeder. I got mine from the pet-store (because the breeders never called back) and they ended up having a whole _slew_ of health problems. Mice truly do make the best pets when they are in perfect health; they are just as fun and loyal as little doggies (but much cleaner) when they are healthy, because good health makes them happy and comfortable to be around you. Ever since I solved my mices' health issues, they are like completely different pets! Take good care of them  I'm sure you will, being that you are already putting so much thought into their habitat. You'll make a great mouse mom. And this is definately the forum to be on when starting out. There are alot of nice folks here who will be happy to answer questions and share the experience with you (I'm one of'em!)
Good luck to you!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Is that our hammy in the pix? He's a really comical looking little guy, looking more like a tiny guinea pig. The bin cage looks great! I'd use something like that in a heartbeat, except I like being able to see and be seen in the mousery. It's so gratifying to see their eager little dances at feeding time as they stand and try to get my attention so they may get fed first.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I've had mice before I just wasnt the best mommy I was 16 with no way to research my friend gave me hers and I fell in love with her. I decided to do it right this time. I may expand this set up. we'll see how much room I have this is bigger than a ct 2 level its almost as big as a 20 long. Unfortunately we have no breeders in my area ( no responsible ones anyway many around here throw two random mice together and call themselves breeders it makes me sick) Instead I found a nice pet store that treat their mice well since its my best option. I DONT want to support irresponsible breeders. and The other pet stores we have one treats them like feeder and the other rarely has mice. I love them and want to do my best. My preference is rescue  They are so thankful

The back side you cant see in the pic is uncut so I can watch them  This was designed for great ventilation and visibility 

Also yes thats one of my three thats my Sofi. I have two more her daughter and a dwarf

Heres the uncut side









Also thats just her exploring face. She does not always look like that.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Yay! I see Crittertrails in the background :lol: Call me childish, but I love Crittertrail products soooo much.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Those are Kodi's home. Those and a carefresh two level all connected


----------

